# Detailing in newport/cwmbran area np44.



## dizzyandscoop (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi 

:newbie: here was just wondering if there is someone in my area who might be able to detail my car. Rough prices for m/c polishing etc. Seat leon.

Cheers Jim.

Unable to recieve pm's email: d_i_zzy at hotmail . co . uk

Once I've got to 10 posts pm's.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Just put some "nice job" replies in the showroom section to build up your post count or bump this thread a few times.
A full detail would start around £200 although for a Leon it could be more as the paint can be very hard and therefore more work involved. Car really needs to be seen first to give a quote.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi mate, ive got a leon and in Newport too! I'm too busy atm though, but try giving peter a ring - hes posted in this forum too.


----------



## dizzyandscoop (Nov 27, 2006)

cheers for reply's. As it's a little close to xmass might just wait till after.


----------

